# Help with Craftsman tractor



## denthefish (May 14, 2017)

Hi Help!!! --- I have a 2000ish DYT 4000 18.5 intek - It will run about 10 minutes just fine - then starts to sputter almost stall and puffs white smoke like an Indian smoke signal ---- flipping the throttle up and down I can get it to run but will happen again and again -- I can let it idle all day - no issues - I replaced/did the following 



air filter's clean - tried running with gas cap off -- new fuel filter --- new fuel -- fuel shut off valve - gas line not collapsed -- new plug - cleaned the carb - changed the head gasket - adjusted valves twice - changed oil and filter - new coil - no mouse nests - fuel pump pumps good with hose off - - vacuum to fuel pump clear - just ordered a new carburetor ( will put on this week)


What am I missing ????


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If the smoke smells like gasoline it will be the carburetor.

If it smells like oil the oil level may be too high, or the mower is running on a steep slope causing the oil to overwhelm the oil ring, or it has a broken piston ring.


----------



## denthefish (May 14, 2017)

No Slopes -- all flat property --- smoke is white ---


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Does it use oil? Do you have a hose venting the crankcase back to the carburetor inlet/air filter? If so, pull this hose to see if it is blowing pretty hard (This could be a blown head gasket, but I see you already replaced it). Could also be blowby.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would say , either carb leaking air,or the intake manifold is warped,or cracked.


----------



## john walsh (Sep 25, 2010)

HI, Please don't take this as a [email protected] comment, but when you check the oil, are you following the engine manufacturer's advice? I have several Craftsmans(Craftsmen?) and the oil check procedure is different for the engines from Kohler vs the ones from Briggs. John


----------



## denthefish (May 14, 2017)

Hi John yes --- I also have several lawn tractors --- I check the oil every time i use any 4 cycle equipment -


----------

